# Anyone with an Arcadia 2x24w T5 60cm luminaire?



## nry (31 Aug 2012)

I got one of these rather cheaply on eBay - £6, plus £11 for a courier collection, then £10 for two T5 bulbs from LampSpecs - bargain!

Anyhow, the seller messaged me as they were boxing it up to say that two of the T5 connections were cracked and did I still want it - I said yes, I'm not scared of a bit of work, especially paying under £30 for a £150 luminaire!

Move on to the repair - all fine, superglue is marvellous stuff, however I am not 100% sure I got two of the wires back in to the bulb holder correctly and I don't want to blow anything up when the lamps are fitted.

Are the two wires into each bulb polarity specific?

The picture below shows the connection in question - does the short wire from the opposite bulb holder go into the bottom or top of the holder shown in the picture?  If you could post a shot of this part from yours I'd be very grateful - it is the end opposite the power lead:


----------



## nry (2 Sep 2012)

Don't suppose anyone has had the chance to look at theirs?  Bulbs will be with me tomorrow


----------



## Danny (2 Sep 2012)

Looks like the main live and neutral are on the left with a live circuit feeding from the left to right. Get yourself a circuit tester from b&q only £3 and check that each holder is live when plugged in.

Which ever bit the circuit wire goes to on the left ( top or bottom )will be where it goes on the right and the other in the other.

http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/handtools-st ... Id=9294791


----------



## nry (2 Sep 2012)

That's how the wires are above, cheers for the wire tester idea.


----------

